# drinking in Utah



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1018114344923708


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't believe that you posted that on a Sunday:shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In UTAH, we legislate the morals of: EVERYBODY
:shock:


----------

